# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  आचरण की संभ्यता और 15 अगस्त की स्वतंत्रता

## shriram

आचरण की संभ्यता और 15 अगस्त की स्वतंत्रता 
http://www.mahashakti.org.in/2014/08/15.html

आचरण की संभ्यता और 15 अगस्त की स्वतंत्रता


आज सबसे बड़ी कमी यह है कि हमारे समाज का पूरा जोर इस बात बात पर होता है कि हम देश भक्ति दिखाने ज्यादा हैं पर उसे आत्मसात नहीं करते.
 दिखावे की नीव पर खड़ी इमारत कितनी मजबूत होगी और कितनी देशभक्ति इस पर हमें विचार करना होगा. 
 हम हमेशा सविधान के भाग 3 में द्वारा प्रद्दत मूल अधिकारों कि बात दलील देकर करते है
 कि हमारे सविधान में हमें यह अधिकार दिया है
 कि जब उसी संविधान में निर्देशित मौलिक कर्तव्य की बात आती है तो हम मौन हो जाते है......
 यही है देश भक्ति कि हमें हमारे अधिकार तो याद रहते है किन्तु देश के प्रति कर्तव्य नहीं याद रहता.

----------


## shriram

आचरण की संभ्यता और 15 अगस्त की स्वतंत्रता 


मित्रों, निश्चित रूप से भारत के सर्वशक्तिमान सविधान में आपको अधिकार दिया है
 कि आप अपने देश भक्ति का प्रदर्शन अपने मन मुताबिक करें
 किन्तु तनिक विचार करें कि जिस Whatsapp के प्रोफाइल पर आप तिरंगा लगाये हुए हो 
उसी Whatsapp क में तिरंगे कि आड़ में इनबॉक्स में गैरकानूनी अश्लील सामग्रियां रखते है 
और इलेक्ट्रॉनिक ढंग से प्रकाशित करने,
 किसी को भेजने या किसी और के जरिये प्रकाशित करवाने या भिजवाने पर पोर्नोग्राफी निरोधक कानून लागू होता है
 और किसी को उसकी मर्जी के खिलाफ अश्लील संदेश भेजते हैं 
तो आज जुर्म कर रहे होते है. 
आईटी (संशोधन) कानून 2008 की धारा 67 (ए) 
और आईपीसी की धारा 292,
 293,
 294,
 500, 
506 
और 509 से आप अपराध कर रहे होते है 
और जुर्म की गंभीरता के लिहाज से पहली गलती पर पांच साल तक की जेल और/या दस लाख रुपये तक जुर्माना
 और दूसरी बार गलती करने पर जेल की सजा सात साल हो जाती है. 
Whatsapp में तिरंगे कि आड़ में 7 साल तक जेल जाने वाला कृत्य करेगे
 और कितना देशभक्ति से ओतप्रोत होने वाला कृत्य होगा की तिरंगा भी अपने आधुनिक रणबाकुरों से लहलहा उठेगा.

----------


## shriram

आचरण की संभ्यता और 15 अगस्त की स्वतंत्रता 


 देशभक्ति सिर्फ बॉर्डर पर ही नहीं होती देश भक्ति आचरण से होती है.. 
जापान के लोग जो देश के प्रति सर्मपित है सन 2000 कि रिपोर्ट के अनुसार वहां पर  1% कम बलात्कार प्रतिशत है ,
जबकि भारत में इस साल में आकड़ों में 2% वृद्धि दर दर्ज हुई है. 
 दोहरे मापदंडो पर देशभक्ति नहीं हो सकती,........
 फेसबुक प्रोफाइल पर रेप और महिला उत्पीडन के नाम पर काला गोला होगा , 
कितुं सड़क पर लडकियों पर नजरें गिद्ध सी होगी 
ये पैमाने जब तक रहेगा तब तक रेप होते ही रहेगे 
और तिरंगा शर्मसार होता ही रहेगा. 
चाल, चरित्र और चेहरा जब तक एक सामान नहीं होता सच्ची देश भक्ति नहीं हो सकती.

----------


## shriram

आचरण की संभ्यता और 15 अगस्त की स्वतंत्रता 


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/--l4i9XXbgo...day%5B1%5D.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/--l4i9XXbgo...day%5B1%5D.jpg

झंडू और झंडे से देशभक्ति नहीं हो सकती, 
अन्ना आये आन्दोलन लाये, 
खूब झंडा लहराए जब खेल ख़त्म हुआ तो तिरंगा पैरों तले रौदा गया, 
 उस रैले में सब देश भक्त पहुचे थे देश को बदलने पर कोई अपने आपको नहीं बदला नहीं.
 तिरंगे झंडे को फहराना बड़ी बात मानी जानी चाहिए , 
हमारे हम में तिरंगे के प्रति सही सम्मान हो यह बड़ी बात होनी चाहिए ,
 और एक बात हम आपसे बड़े है तो जरूरी नहीं कि मेरी हर बात सही ही हो, 
जब तब आपकी सोच वहां तक नहीं जाएगी कि 
मेरे इस आचरण से देश, समाज और परिवार पर क्या असर जायेगा..

----------


## shriram

आचरण की संभ्यता और 15 अगस्त की स्वतंत्रता 


मुझे कष्ट होता है कि जब बहुत से अपने आप को हिंदूवादी और तथाकथित राष्ट्रवादी कहने वाले लोग 
नारियों के प्रति पश्चात संस्कृति के प्रभाव में आकर कुत्सित विचार रखते है....... 
एक व्यक्ति दो नाव पर एक साथ सवारी नहीं कर सकता
 अर्थात एक पश्चात् आचरण के साथ भारतीय संस्कृति कि रक्षा संभव ही नहीं है.

----------


## shriram

आचरण की संभ्यता और 15 अगस्त की स्वतंत्रता 


हम बदलेगे और हमारी सोच बदलेगी तो निश्चित रूप से हमारा देश और समाज भी बदलेगा, 
भारतीय संस्कृति में प्रत्येक पुरुष प्रत्येक नारी में माँ, बहन बेटी के दर्शन करता था ,  
यहाँ तक स्वामी रामकृष्ण परमहंस स्वयं अपनी पत्नी में माँ के स्वरुप को देखते थे..... 
पश्चिम के विचार में चाहे इस्लाम हो या ईसाइयत नारी कभी व्यक्ति मानी ही नहीं गयी , 
नारी इस्लाम में खुदा द्वारा दी गयी भोग सम्पदा मानी गयी ,
 तो ईसाइयत में सम्पति , 
यहाँ भी  इस्लाम से इतर नहीं.

----------

